# Land transfer question



## Matt46 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

My divorced parents have a plot of rustic land in Portugal. My mum wants me or me and my sister to own her share. Is it possbile to just arrange a local solicitor to change the name on the deeds? 

I also imagine splitting it 50%/25%/25% rather than 50%/50% would be more of a headache and are there other complications such as tax on the sale being due etc?

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Probably the simplest is a donation between your mother and the children. Only taxes due is a stamp duty of .8% on the value (should check latest tables though), notary and lawyers fees if using a lawyer and registration fees.


----------



## Matt46 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Would the tax be based on market value, original purchase price or disposal value i.e. Zero in this case? I seem to remember it was bought for a fortune and worth very little these days.

Matthew


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

The duty is only .8% i.e. €800 on €100,000 so don't panic. At a minimum, it must be on the taxable value of the property (valor tributável)


----------

